# Colombo Liquid CO2 Fertiliser



## Jon1706 (13 Aug 2010)

Hi everyone as anyone try Colombo Liquid CO2 Fertiliser?  And is it as good as easy carbo? 
Jon


----------



## Dan Crawford (15 Aug 2010)

I've used it, it is very good and comes in a squirty bottle which is very handy, obviously.


----------



## Jon1706 (17 Aug 2010)

Thank you Dan I will pick one of these up.


----------

